# Insatiable wife



## ohno (Jul 11, 2013)

My wife and I are currently enjoying and growing through the challenges of reconciliation. We haven't gotten along this well on so many different levels in many months. 

Our relationship is new, as we both believe fully in a "clean slate". She had an emotional affair, and I did as well after she said she wanted D. It might be a tad manipulative, but really both of us having EA's really defines a very clear template to work from in R. Aka we are on the same page. 

We ar treating this as a "new relationship". For real. As in we are finding and learning new things about each other that are pretty damn cool which we had overlooked or took for granted in the past. 

One problem though. We hadn't had sex in a little over a month. A couple nights ago we had sex. It wasnt makeup sex or obligatory sex, it wasn't the ceremonial "oh we love each other again" sex either. It was the kind of love making that happens betwen two best friends when they finally realize they are much more than friends and have fallen in love. 

That is awesome. But since that night she has wanted sex roughly every 6-8 hours. I have to work and we have 5 kids so sex very 6 hours realy isnt at al practical. This doesn't sit well with her. She says sshe knows it is not rational but that she needs it from me constantly. About 4 hours after we did it that first time (a couple nights ago) she wanted to do it again saying, "I can't just do it once". She says she might have to "turn it off again" (aka masturbate furiously a couple times a day) because not getting it once it is "turned on" is painful to her! 

The longer she goes without it the more bummed out she seems. She is still really cool with me but I need to find a way to satisfy her uber high sex drive within the limits of practical reality. I am HD also, but not to her extent. I can only go so many days with like 3 hours of sleep. 

Help?


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

It doesn't sound like shes really over the things that have happened, and perhaps shes using having sex a lot as a way to keep things from going south again, (affairs etc). 

If you're both not in MC I would suggest you both look into it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Oooh this is a fun one!!! Me! Me! Can I answer?


Having been in your wife's shoes, sometimes painful and frustrating, I totally get it! married 28 years, 3 kids and an adult sibling who also lives with us. Privacy and uninterrupted alone time is difficult. I found it off that this was prohibitive toward him more than me!

Instructive masturbation is the key to providing the sex she needs while you give yourself time enough to regenerate. It is easier to squeeze in a jilling, than it is to squeeze in a quickie considering her insatiable drive.

1. have her masturbate while you watch. You can do this several times a day, quietly. Instruct her each step of the way. I personally find that hot as hell. If you are so inclined, you can indulge yourself after she has completed her instructions, cap it all off with a fast and furious fvck.

2. make a habit of going for a walk together after dinner, but you really just walk to somewhere private enough that you again instruct her to masturbate while you watch.

3. have her masturbate when you're not there and report back, have her do it while you're on the phone with her. have her do it with vibrators and or dildos; have her straddle your lap and ride your thigh until she gets off. (May want to place a hand towel down first so your suit pants don't need a trip to the dry cleaners.)

okay just writing this made me...off to find Mr. Pink and that hand towel.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Mavash. said:


> She's using sex to numb her anxiety. As much as you'd like to fix this for her you can't. I sincerely suggest counseling to deal with both of your affairs. Rug sweeping it with sex every 6 hours isn't a long term solution.


I think this is the first time I have read your post and not agreed wholeheartedly. You may be right about the role of anxiety and dealing with the affairs, that's not territory I contemplate often.

But I do think that if you are right, then meeting her needs for sex and bonding can only help, not hurt. What do you think?


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

You stated she was HD, but to the extent she is now? As in has she her sex drive always been like whats going on now? 

You also stated you needed ways to keep up with her uber sex drive. While this all sounds good on the surface, trying to keep up with it, might not always work or exhaust you, not just physically but mentally/emotionally as well, if you end up not being able to keep up. So maybe you both need to find a compromise/middle ground.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Why not agree to have sex once a day.... and any more than that would be a bonus. 

Kids go to bed.... say 9ish, depending on age. That gives plenty of time to go at it. Older kids can put themselves to bed... 

Not saying just give in to her.... but to work WITH her and compromise however you can.

Orrrrrrrrrrr..... plan an awesome surprize for her. Get rid of all the kids for a whole weekend... then make sure there is good food and drink on hand.... then have a sexy/nakey weekend! I know (I had 5 kids) it's hard to get rid of ALL of them, but that would be an awesome gift for a horney wife!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

My first wife was border line nympho. Never knew a woman who was that horny. At first it was "OH BOY SEX"! But I was self employed worked long hours and was told by her after she quit her job when she got pregnant that I had to pick up the slack money wise. I did but it required longer hours and truth be told I was tired.

One night a few years later when she's complaining about the lack of sex, I told her that I'm leaving the house at 6 AM and working from 7 until 5:30 to 6 PM. I'm trying my best. Middle of the night I woke up with something very cold on my privates. That cold feeling was a very sharp knife, and this was way before Lorena Bobbit. She wanted to know who I was seeing on the side. I convinced her to put the knife down and knew that this was not going to last. It didn't. I got out of the marriage intact and come to find out later that she was the one cheating. 

Bottom line. Sex is not a cure all. It's supposed to be fun, not a job. It was a job for me because when you put pressure on your partner, all the fun goes out the window. I like sex just as much as the next guy, but when your put under the gun there is no intimacy no caring and no fun.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats fine if she was HD before, but if her sex drive has sky rocketed even more since the affairs, then it may have something to do with that. Maybe shes hoping her guilt or anxiety from her EA will go away or yours etc, and her over the top sex drive is how shes coping, I dunno. Talk with a MC and see what they think.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

This is called hysterical bonding. It's a common part of the reconciliation process, although some couples never experience it, and most experience it to a lesser degree than you have (like once or twice a day).

It usually only last for a few weeks.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Use the sex as an opportunity to help rebuild your marriage. Damn the sleep, give it to her, and with enthusiasm. Sex was meant to bring two people together in the most intimate way. You both are on the amends in your relationship. Sometimes you gotta loose a little sleep to let your spouse know you love them the way they want to be loved.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

To the OP, how is your relationship outside of the bedroom?


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Yep hysterical bonding alright.....ride the wave it will start to cool off in a month or so. Your new relationship is bonding and you are reconnecting.....it is natural. It will settle down some, try and enjoy it. If she is like me....it was a need not a nice to have. It was a real raw need....so I understand her need for it. Anon Pink had some great ideas above in her post to help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

What's wrong with giving her oral or manual relief, and just sexing her up a couple times a day with regular intercourse? She could get her 3-4 times a day that way, and you aren't expending all your energy.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Like others have said, the sex will re-bond you to your wifee. Don't turn her down!!! If she wants sex 1 - 3x day, then you have sex with her 1 - 3x day. You are to take care of her needs. This uber high sex drive won't last forever, so why not use this as an opportunity to really bond and cement your marriage?

Otherwise, send her my way.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I put my husband through that for a couple of weeks after we reconnected after ten years of sh*tty intimacy in our marriage. He kept up admirably, but he also got really, really far behind at work (he works at home), the kids got to watch waaayyyy to much TV, the lawn didn't get mowed and I lost five pounds because I was too busy trying to get him to give it to me to make myself a meal. Good times! :smthumbup:

My demands have since slowed to a more reasonable once a day.


----------



## MarriedGuyBlues (Jul 31, 2013)

I wish my wife had that problem.


----------



## ohno (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses and I want to answer in more detail when I get home from work. 

She always has had a sky high sex drive, but when things really really went south with us she turned to toys. I would be happy to oblige her as she is into different things and it is always fresh, butit just isn't realistic. I have to work to make a living lol. 

be back soonish to reply


----------



## biola (Dec 28, 2012)

So how is everything going?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Provocative thread to me. Even though he considers himself HD he's really the LD in this sitch. HD/LD can be both a fixed and relative term.

I like Pink's post. Compromise!


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I agree with others. It's hysterical bonding. I went through it with my spouse last year when we got back together. It was a lot like the beginning... we were at it like rabbits. Anytime and anywhere we could sneak away from the kids to do it. It lasted two or three months.

You don't have to make the sex a big long, drawn out performance if you can't do it. Have a good session everyday and then fit in quickies, finger her, do oral or give her a hand with her toys. It's not going to last long so enjoy it and give her what she needs to reconnect with you. This is a natural and normal experience that many go through when they reconnect. MAN UP lol, it won't last long.

*******

Wow Anon! You're bad girl... going to corrupt some minds around here lol. Just kidding.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

so your wife is craving for sex with you, and you are making BS excuses about why you can not give it to her? Seriously? So you WANT the R to fail. You might want to introspect a little on why.

Here is the secret: after you pound her, every 6 hours like she wants, for a week or two...she will get it out of her system. then it will get back to a more normal schedule. But you denying her sudden horniness is making it all build up to a crescendo--maybe forcing her into an actual PA.

edit: ah jeez, another zombie thread. missed it.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Zombie Thread


----------

